# left or right?



## gonzo (Aug 9, 2005)

wheres the last place you seen them? asking for a friend...


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

gonzo said:


> wheres the last place you seen them? asking for a friend...


If you go out the Mansfield Jetties they are to the left. If you go out the Sabine Jetties they are to the right. ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

left and right. they're all over the place.


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

They're very thick between the Colorado and the Brazos. 25' depth moving tide.


----------



## Captwood (May 12, 2018)

Down the beach if you can stay with them. Found today gone tomorrow for sure.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

That's why I don't ask, just wait for someone to show their catch and study the back ground of the photo.


----------

